# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الشعب  قوة لاينثني  - شعر فا لح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

الشعب قوة  لاينثني

شعر - فالح الحجية

الله انزل للانام نعيمه
في ارضه -- حرية او سؤدد

فالمجد يرفع ا هله ويعزهم 
والشر يخفض جنحه او يسهد

اني غرست النور في بحر الرضا
متألقا بهدى العدالة أ شهد 

يارمز مجد للنضال غرسته
فتفاعلت ا نداؤه والمقصد

نفسي الفداء لأ متي فاحبها
اذا تكالبت العدا اتجلد

تفديك ياوطني العزيز نفوسنا 
عند اللقاء ا مالنا تتجدد 

ان العقيدة مرجع لنضالنا 
فيها الرجولة وللاباء تمجّد

اطلق رحابك ما استطعت لترتوي
تبغي الحياة من الاله فتسجد

يارمز مجد للجهاد غرسته
فتسامقت اغصانه تتورد

شعب العروبة موطن لوفائنا 
بنضاله وجهاده تتوحد

نفسي فداء الشعب في ارض الوفا
فتالقت وبه الشهادة تسعد 

ماطال ليل او تعكّر صفوه 
الا انجلى وصباحه يتفرقد

وتعانقت كل الامور تزيده 
ألقا وتسمو في الحياة وتخلد

 وتشابكت  ايدي الرجال بصولة
ميمونة فيها  النساء تزغرد

 وتعالت الاصوات في ساحا ته 
 تزجي النفوس الضامئات  تردد:

نفسي الفداء لعراقنا رغم العدا
 والغاصبون تزلزلوا  وتفر دوا

 ولقد غرست الحب في  هضباته 
 وجباله   وسهوله      يتأوّ د

 الشعب اقسم لن يذل طغاته
  بفعاله ونضاله  يتزود

 الشعب اقسم ان يعيش محررا
صفحاته بدمائه تتعسجد

 فتهاوت الاصنام  تحصد شرها
 وتشتت احلامهم  وتجردوا

 وانحل  عقد الشر  من اصلابهم 
 فتوسدت نزعاتهم  لاتنفد

 وانفك قيد  الشر  من حلقاته
 فتناثرت  اجزاؤه   بل تبعد

 الشعب اقسم ان يفك قيوده 
 فتحطمت تلك القيود وتسود

 وتهاوت الاصنام تحمل حقدها
 لاترعوي  لاتستحي  لاتصمد

 فالشعب يصدح صوته متعاليا
 متدفقا نحو العلاء    فيصعد :

 قسما بذات الله  اني لثائر
على كل ظلم  في البلاد سيوجد

 والشعب مصدر قوة لاينثني
 شرف البطولة والرجولة سيد

كالشمس يشرق نوره بسمائه
فبهاؤه وصفاؤه يتوحد

في ثورة هزت عروش طغاته 
 فتهاونت  احلافهم   تتبدد

 وتعج في الشعب الرياح تحررا
 تجتاح .  يهدر صوته   بل يرعد

 فاذا الحياة دروبها مفتوحة
بنضالهم   وفعالهم   تتعبّد

حتى كأن الله  صاغ جنا نه
لشهيدنا  أ  لقا    يعزّ ويحمد


   شعر
فالح الحجية الكيلاني
15-9-2011

----------


## حيدرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:*

*أستاذنا المحترم الحجية أشكرك على كل ما تقدمه لنا من معلومات مفيدة ،من كل ما اعتصرت به قريحتك من شعر راق أو نثر رقراق* 
*منذ مدة لم ألج هذا المنتدى الذي كان في ما سبق سمائي التي أؤثر التحليق في أجواءها فإن أبصرت روضا أنفا أو رياضا غناءا وقعت عليه فلا أغادر إلا وقد أستوفيت حضي من عبيره وشذاه،فها أنا ذا أعود وقد وقعت على فنن من أفنان دوحتك فهل تأذن لي أن أطلب منك النظر في قصة قصيرة أنهيت تأليفها مذ اشهر ،على أن تسعفني بما بدا لك من نقائص فأستدركها وأعالجها ،ومحاسن تكون عونا لي على الإستمرار باعتبار أنني متسلق لهذا الفن ولازلت أتدرج في دربه الطويلة الشاقة ،كما أعلمك أستاذي أن ميولاتي الأدبية بدأت مذ كنت في الصف الإعدادي ،وأتذكر أن أول سفر أدبي قرأته كتاب النقد الأدبي لأحمد أمين صدقني والله ثم كتاب الأيام لطه حسين ثم معظم كتب جبران مع الإشارة أن هذا الأخير يعد من أعظم الأدباء الذين ارتشفت من أدبهم وتأثرت به غاية التأثر ، لن أكون مبالغا إن قلت : إن قرأتي لكت جبران تركت في نفس أثرا بليغا وبفضلها نما عندي الخيال الأدبي وصرت أجنح كثيرا إلى الأدب الرمزي ،أما الأديب الذي لا أمل من قراءة كتبه وكلما قرأت له كتابا شوقني إلى غيره فهو أمير الأدب العربي مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي رحمه الله لا سيما رواياته المترجمة فكل كتبه بحق روائع وذخائر لم ينسج على منوالها.دون أن أنسى كتب الأستاذ الكبير أديب الإسلام صادق الرافعي الذي صنف أسفارا أنصت لها الدهر وصفق لها التاريخ* 
*فكتاب وحي القلم مثلا ما إن أنهيه حتى آتي عليه كرة أخرى .كما قرأت للأستاذ أحمد أمين الضحى والشمس وفيض الخاطر..هذا دون أن أنسى عملاق الأدب مصطفى العقاد إذ قرأت له بعض عبقرياته ،وبعض كتبه المتنوعة كالله والإنسان في القرآن والمرأة في الإسلام والعمل في الإسلام ،كما قرأت كثيرا من كتب مفكرنا الكبير مالك بن نبي مثل الظاهرة القرآنية والمشكلة الإقتصادية كما قرأت ما يزيد عن عشرة كتب للعلامة يوسف القرضاوي حفظه الله،وبعضها أعدت قراءته أكثر من مرة ككتاب الحلول المستوردة وكيف جنت على أمتناوكتاب مشكلة الفقر وكيف عالجها الإسلام هذه الكتب قرأتها زمان كنت طالبا في المدارس النظامية والآن وقد تخرجت ودخلت معترك الحياة المهنية فأنا منكبا على المطالعة والنظر في بعض أمهات الكتب في اللغة أو في مجال تخصصي علوم الحديث ،فأنا في صراع دائب مع همتي التي تجرني آونة إلى تخصصي وآونة أخرى إلى الأدب والكتابة ،وبالكاد أفلح في سلس قيادها وجعلها قسمة عادلة بين الإثنين فلا يطغى مجال على آخر ،عود على بدأ أرجو منكم كرة أخرة النظر في القصة التي بعنوان : رسالة من تحت الرماد ،وهي ضمن كتاب يحوي مجموعة قصصية سميتها خواطر جزائرية..وقصة أخرى على وشك الفراغ منها بعنوان : دعوة من ابليس.*
*و السلام عليكم*

----------


## فالح الحجية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
     الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب المصطفى رسول الله وعلى اله وصحبه من والاه الى يوم القيامة 
 ارسل قصتك الى - موقعي ( اسلام سيفلايزيشن ) على النت او الى مجموعتي ( الشعر العربي - فالح الحجية ) على الفيس  لاطالعها عسى ان اتمكن من افادة جنابكم الكريم في شيئ او لربما نتعلم  منها اشياء لم نفهمها من ذي قبل وخاصة وان باعك في الادب والمطالعة طويل وانت تطالع لهؤلاء الادباء الافذاذ  وان اردت ان ترسلها الى هنا  لاباس في ذلك ان يسمح القائمون على  هذا المنتدى فانا انشر بعض نتاجي في  المجلس العلمي في منتدى  تفسير القران الكريم و منتدى الادب الاسلامي    عسى ان اوفق ا و ان يعينني على ذلك احد الاخوة المتخصصين في القصة القصيرة  والله تعالى من وراء القصد

 فالح الحجية

----------

